# What is the best scent elimination spray?



## heelsfan413 (Feb 2, 2009)

After using numerous scent elimination sprays over the last few years I would like to know what you think is the best one out there. Are there any that just don't work? Right now I use Primos and have had good luck so far. What about you guys (or galls).


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

I always go with whatever is cheapest and assume that none of them actually do anything  I'm quite pessimistic when it comes to believing the marketing of many hunting products. Yet they still get me to buy some of it !!


----------



## Waknstak6 (Dec 27, 2008)

Scentkiller is what i've always used, and i've liked it. For fun I think i'm gonna try dead down wind this year just so i can say i've tried other stuff.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I only use wildlife research stuff.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

*Dead Down Wind*

I'll try not to turn this into a long drawn out post...but I read some info on another post about a certain chemical being used in another product that was supposebly harmful and not to be sprayed on the skin......so I did a little research.

Dead Down Wind is the only product out there that is 100% ALL NATURAL, no harsh chemicals, no masking scents, just sound science. They are using nature against nature to fight human odor. I used some of their products last year and was pleased with my results...so this year I'm gonna try their "3 step system". They have a complete "kit" you can buy that has everything you need to be as scent-free as possible.

Dead Down Wind gets my vote.

Good luck and good hunting


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

RugerRedhawk said:


> I always go with whatever is cheapest and assume that none of them actually do anything  I'm quite pessimistic when it comes to believing the marketing of many hunting products. Yet they still get me to buy some of it !!



Absolutely nothing wrong with your thinking...more people should question things and not blindly follow. I too have had a few "duh, why did I buy this" moments in my day !!


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

I use Natural Predator tru carbon powder or the H20 clothing treatment!! Somtimes I will mix up a bottle of carbon spray for my blind, or my hunting clothes. www.naturalpredator.com


----------



## bowfreak21 (Feb 25, 2009)

I normally take a bath in deer urine before heading out to the woods. I guess I am just hardcore!!!!! :wink:


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

I use the Scent-away line of product's, seem to work fine for me:darkbeer:


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

rattlinman said:


> I'll try not to turn this into a long drawn out post...but I read some info on another post about a certain chemical being used in another product that was supposebly harmful and not to be sprayed on the skin......so I did a little research.
> 
> Dead Down Wind is the only product out there that is 100% ALL NATURAL, no harsh chemicals, no masking scents, just sound science. They are using nature against nature to fight human odor. I used some of their products last year and was pleased with my results...so this year I'm gonna try their "3 step system". They have a complete "kit" you can buy that has everything you need to be as scent-free as possible.
> 
> ...


+1 I like the fact the product is 100% all natural


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Dead Down Wind for me.

I've had several deer come in from down wind and didn't even know I was there. Even had one sniff the climbing sticks on my tree and still go to eat corn.


----------



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

www.apparitionscents.com

great new local prodcut out of PA... doesnt leave that wihte residue that most scent eliminator sprays do


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

bowfreak21 said:


> I normally take a bath in deer urine before heading out to the woods. I guess I am just hardcore!!!!! :wink:


You don't use it as mouthwash?Rookie:icon_1_lol:


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

bowfreak21 said:


> I normally take a bath in deer urine before heading out to the woods. I guess I am just hardcore!!!!! :wink:


dude, you need help !!!!!!! LOL 

mouthwash??????? oh man !!!!! your worse than he is !!!!!!


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

I have tried Dead Down Wind and it seemed to work as well as the rest but I cant understand how a scent eliminating product would have a scent? It does more than most.  Shouldn't it be scent free if it worked?:darkbeer:


----------



## squish2519 (Dec 14, 2006)

I use Dead Down Wind, but always back it up with a dirt bath and pine branch scrub when I get close to my area.


----------



## Rhinos2 (Sep 26, 2006)

been going with the dead down wind, seems to be ok.


----------



## mdmountainman (Sep 8, 2008)

smoke.:wink:

http://www.scentsmoker.com/


----------



## meyerske (Dec 26, 2004)

BigDoggDarren said:


> www.apparitionscents.com
> 
> great new local prodcut out of PA... doesnt leave that wihte residue that most scent eliminator sprays do


Another vote for the Apparition Scents product.

Also NO ODOR by ATSKO is very good.


----------



## dhayse32 (Jul 19, 2006)

Code Blue Eliminx is the best I have tried


----------



## Gt500 (Feb 2, 2009)

I only use scent killer autumn formula to spray myself down with, but the secret is I leave all my hunting clothes and gear in a large tote that has dirt scent dryer sheets in it and I throw dirt scent wafers in there also and leave them in there all year long works great. in fact I even had a nice up and comming 8 point this past weekend come and sniff my rope in my stand then proceed to bed down 40 yards away from me for 45 minutes he never knew I was there.................


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

Wildlife Research all their stuff is great


----------



## turkeykiller22 (Jul 10, 2008)

scent away, its not the cheapest, buy IMO it is the best


----------



## heelsfan413 (Feb 2, 2009)

hjort jagare said:


> You don't use it as mouthwash?Rookie:icon_1_lol:


yall are nuts..:wink: but i have to admit pretty dang funny though.. i have used scent killer products in the past but Wally World had the Primos on sale at the end of last season so it got the nod for this year. I did not know that Dead Down Wind was all natural and that is never bad for most things. I was hunting last night and had 5 does come with in 35 yards.. 4 went by down wind no problem.. one blew and ran about 40 yds and went back to eating, not sure if it was me she smelled or something else.. i had farted about 3-4 mins before she showed though.. could of been just clearing her nose..


----------



## naughty1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Anybody ever used vanilla killa? Just heard about it and wondered if it works. Basically vanilla spray in a can. Guy I heard it from makes his own


----------



## heelsfan413 (Feb 2, 2009)

how is vanilla a natural smell that deer would not be nervous of.. Around here that would be bear bait.. and i frankly dont think i would taste good to a bear.. nope dont think ill try that one..lol


----------



## SEIowaArcher (Aug 14, 2007)

I make my own. 2 tablespoons of salt, 2 tablespoons of baking soda, and 2 tablespoons of dirt from your hunting ground in a pot of water and boil until the salt and baking soda is dissolved. Let it cool, then bottle. Works wonders and its cheap.


----------



## dbldroptine (Aug 18, 2006)

I use vanilla as a curiosity scent. I put alittle down in my lane to stop the deer for a trail cam pic. But I have never sprayed it on like a cover scent.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Rubbing alcohol in a spray bottle. Evaporates quickly leaving no germs or scent.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Anyone try Primos Silver XP ??? I use it and am very impressed with it. I turned my sister onto it and she used it for her cats. They sometimes miss the cat box...I think it's on purpose.

Anyway...she says it cured any cat piss smell she had. 

Try this...take an old sweaty ball cap and spray it down with this. Let it dry and take a whiff. You'll be surprised.


----------



## Big Jim (Sep 7, 2009)

Scent-A-Way IMO


----------



## heelsfan413 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hoythunter01 said:


> Anyone try Primos Silver XP ??? I use it and am very impressed with it. I turned my sister onto it and she used it for her cats. They sometimes miss the cat box...I think it's on purpose.
> 
> Anyway...she says it cured any cat piss smell she had.
> 
> Try this...take an old sweaty ball cap and spray it down with this. Let it dry and take a whiff. You'll be surprised.



I commented earlier that I had bought some of the Primos at Wally World at the end of last season when it went on sale. Well I am proud to report that I have been using it the last 2 days while bow hunting around home and I killed my first ever deer tonight with my bow at 22 yds with a double lung shot. He went about 30 yds and went in a pile. :wink: 

The deer walked straight down wind from me, ate corn for about 10 mins and never looked alarmed or spooked and walked right across the trail I came in on.. Must be half way decent, if not the buck would of spooked for sure! So I give Primos Silver XP a big thumbs up!


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

heelsfan413 said:


> I commented earlier that I had bought some of the Primos at Wally World at the end of last season when it went on sale. Well I am proud to report that I have been using it the last 2 days while bow hunting around home and I killed my first ever deer tonight with my bow at 22 yds with a double lung shot. He went about 30 yds and went in a pile. :wink:
> 
> The deer walked straight down wind from me, ate corn for about 10 mins and never looked alarmed or spooked and walked right across the trail I came in on.. Must be half way decent, if not the buck would of spooked for sure! So I give Primos Silver XP a big thumbs up!


Congrats !!! Glad it worked out for you. I use the stuff, even in my blind. I'm like you...cash in at Wally World when the stuff gets clearanced.


----------



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

RugerRedhawk said:


> I always go with whatever is cheapest and assume that none of them actually do anything


LOL!!! My thoughts exactly. I'm using Dead Down Wind clothes on my body because, well, because I bought them! But then I found a full bottle of Scent Killer down at the barn and I'm using it to spray down my outside. None of them work as the mulies still smell me when the wind blows directly from me to them.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

NM_HighPlains said:


> LOL!!! My thoughts exactly. I'm using Dead Down Wind clothes on my body because, well, because I bought them! But then I found a full bottle of Scent Killer down at the barn and I'm using it to spray down my outside. None of them work as the mulies still smell me when the wind blows directly from me to them.


None of it is 100%. But I think it helps.


----------



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

Hoythunter01 said:


> None of it is 100%. But I think it helps.


Oh, yeah, I think it HELPS, no doubt.


----------



## Death By Arrow (Aug 15, 2009)

After all these years I have been doing it wrong!! Been buying these and rubbing them all over my clothes!! Seriously I use Wildlife Research, thinking about Dead Down Wind.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Death By Arrow said:


> After all these years I have been doing it wrong!! Been buying these and rubbing them all over my clothes!! Seriously I use Wildlife Research, thinking about Dead Down Wind.



Too funny !! Don't use the "new car smell" ones by accident !!!

DeadDownWind has a new toothpaste and mouth spray...anyone used them yet ? 
Never really thought about it, but it does seem silly to get up, shower with scent-free products, put on scent-free clothes, but brush my teeth with the mintiest, strongest smelling thing in the bathroom !!


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

I've gotten pretty good results from both Primos Silver xp and 99% scent killer


----------



## heelsfan413 (Feb 2, 2009)

athomPT said:


> I've gotten pretty good results from both Primos Silver xp and 99% scent killer


I have not had great luck with the 99% one.. I have had deer blow a couple of times with that but so far not with the Silver XP.. It seems to work very well.

Hey on the air fresheners try a vanilla like the guys talked about earlier, its a lot simpler than making that mixture and just hang them down your shooting lanes! And you guys in FL can try the ones that smell like orange to make yall smell natural and in CO yall can use the Cedar ones.. Uh Oh.. we might be on to something here..:wink:


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm a believer in the "no scent is the best" attitude, I worry that cover and curiosity lures sometimes make them nervous or make them try to smell things more. Kinda like when your in an elevator and someone lets one out....you try NOT to smell...but you can't help it.

On the 99%....I THINK thats the one that says "do not spray on skin"...that worries me about whats in it.


----------



## rutman (Sep 14, 2009)

My homemade scent killer. Total cost per gallon: $2!!! Take one gallon of distilled water, one box of baking soda and 1 tsp on green non-scented hunters liquid soap. Get the water nearly boiling hot on the stove in a large pot then add the baking soda and stir until dissolved. Pour back into the empty gallon jug and then add the teaspoon on green soap and stir or shake. Put into a spray bottle. It's what I'll use all season. Just as good or better than Scent Killer and WAAYYY cheaper!


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

I use Scent Killer for my boots, Then i'll use red fox urine to kill my scent around the stand site!


----------



## b_vanfossen (Dec 5, 2008)

mdmountainman said:


> smoke.:wink:
> 
> http://www.scentsmoker.com/


that's funny- that is a smoker used for bee keeping!


----------



## heelsfan413 (Feb 2, 2009)

TheTracker said:


> I use Scent Killer for my boots, Then i'll use red fox urine to kill my scent around the stand site!


thats the trick.. burn up their nose with amonia so they cant smell you.. works every time..:wink:


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Dead Down Wind for me.
> 
> I've had several deer come in from down wind and didn't even know I was there. Even had one sniff the climbing sticks on my tree and still go to eat corn.


+1 for me


----------



## olinLA (Feb 19, 2007)

scent killer for boots and skunk essence hung on limbs (3 plastic 35 mm film canisters) in a triangle around the stand


----------



## bigdoglanyards (May 11, 2009)

I have been using Scent Zapper for about 6 years now. Its put out by Buck Gardner and you can get it online at buckgardner.com 

So far it has never let me down!


----------



## poacherjoe (Sep 15, 2009)

This is a broad area! Look at all the hunting shows on TV and you will see pretty much all of them spraying down with whatever product that sponsers them! Look at the hunters in the tree with all the high dollar scentlock clothing and the scented leaf in their hat and the buck bomb on the ground"also a sponser" and then all of a sudden the deer that they were getting ready to shoot spooks! Then the hunter states that he must have winded me>GO FIGURE ! I am not saying that scent killers don't work but I will say that they help!Play the wind and you won't get let down!!PJ


----------



## CTodd (Aug 4, 2009)

I use Scent Away brand but Im not sure its doing anything at all. I find it hard to believe that a simple spray can keep you from being winded by a deer that is downwind. I usually spray the bottom of my boots because I fear a deer walking in and crossing my trail. I dont know that it works.
I think it probably causes no harm but doubt that it will keep a mature deer from spooking if he's downwind. If Im not mistaken there's been controversy that some of the carbon based clothing doesnt do anything to prevent odor from escaping. I think its probably a mental thing for a lot of people. If it makes you feel better do it by all means. I still want him to be upwind and unaware though.


----------



## tmo (Feb 5, 2009)

Silver XP!


----------



## lovestobowhunt (Aug 14, 2009)

BOHO said:


> I only use wildlife research stuff.


Me too. In fact, last time after luch of chicken strips, I could smell it on my hands, so I used the scentkiller on my hands and the smell was totally gone. I think it works, at least in my opinion. I spray everything with it, except my bow and we will see if I actually get close to an animal.


----------



## SpeedPro (Jul 25, 2009)

bowfreak21 said:


> I normally take a bath in deer urine before heading out to the woods. I guess I am just hardcore!!!!! :wink:



That's me too! if I'm gonna stink then I'll smell like a deer.


----------



## nysparticus (Jan 22, 2007)

*Another vote*

For Silver XP


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I have an old dog and she doesn't make it outside sometimes :embara:. I used Dead Down Wind and 99% stuff. the DDW is far better for the urine smell. Worked faster and never came back where as the 99% stuff had to be treated with DDW after it dried!! Could have just been the urine, but.....


----------



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

The best scent eliminating spray is not a spray is not a spray, but a powder. I tried tru-carbon about 3 years ago and have not bought another spray bottle since. IMO this is the best scent eliminator out.


----------



## B-G-K (Sep 19, 2009)

I truly believe its all a scam, but im going to whip up a batch of the home made stuff. I forget who posted this, so i cant give them credit but heres the instructions.

Ingredients for Scent Killer:

16 oz. (2 cups) Peroxide ( yes, I use the brown bottled stuff)

16 oz. (2 cups) Distilled Water or water from a dehumidifier 

¼ cup baking soda

1 oz. On non-scented shampoo (I use Hunters Specialties green shampoo) 
(Or adjust amounts to whatever size you make accordingly)

Let sit for several days (1 gallon milk jug works good with lid loose) This recipe is also good for removing blood from your hands in the field after dressing your critter! No dried blood, presents a better image!


Here an idea for some scent free 'baby wipes'... 

mix up a batch of scent killer as per instructions above...

take a roll of heavy duty paper towels (Bounty, Scott, etc..not the 49 cent cheapies) 

cut the roll in half with an electric knife so you have 2 short rolls of paper towels(don't try a regular knife... it doesn't work). Pull the cardboard tube from the middle of the half roll 

Find a rubbermaid or tupperware container big enough to hold the 1/2 roll of paper towels (and with a good sealed lid).


----------



## Ne. Bow Hunt (Sep 8, 2009)

rattlinman said:


> I'll try not to turn this into a long drawn out post...but I read some info on another post about a certain chemical being used in another product that was supposebly harmful and not to be sprayed on the skin......so I did a little research.
> 
> Dead Down Wind is the only product out there that is 100% ALL NATURAL, no harsh chemicals, no masking scents, just sound science. They are using nature against nature to fight human odor. I used some of their products last year and was pleased with my results...so this year I'm gonna try their "3 step system". They have a complete "kit" you can buy that has everything you need to be as scent-free as possible.
> 
> ...



Agreed 100%


----------



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

The truth is nothing can totally eliminate all scent, and anyone that says theirs does is lying. I can say since i started using tru-carbon i have seen more deer and down wind. i'm a scent freak, i treat everything with turcarbon and h2o now. socks,t-shirts,underwear, baselayer stuff. i was elk hunting in montana about 3 weeks ago and the temp was in the mid to upper 90's and trucarbon and h2o worked for me. cheap product too


----------



## tday16 (Feb 4, 2009)

I used scent a-way earth blend, scent killer autumn formula, and am trying code blue eliminx i got on sale at the hunting show. I always use earth scent wafers on my hat to help cover my scent and have only been winded once.


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

Primos SilverXP Earth Scent. Hot and sweaty, cold and sweaty, no wind, or a storm, never been busted to the point of spooking animals yet. I've been in the middle of an elk herd for 2 hours and they just kept feeding and sniffing. Shot 2 does at 20 and 26yds. with the wind blowing at them and they didn't spook a bit. The bad thing is that word gets out and everybody buys it, then you have to pay full price at the end of the season vs. buying it at discount when it doesn't sell.


----------



## Ridley (Dec 28, 2005)

athomPT said:


> I've gotten pretty good results from both Primos Silver xp and 99% scent killer


Ditto on this

DDW absolutely sucks IMO. Spray it on a stinky armpit or stinky shoe....does absolutely nothing.... Do it with one of the above and note the difference....you'll never use DDW again.


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

Home brew and dead down wind.....put the camo on the line for afew days


----------



## Brown Girl (Jul 30, 2005)

B-G-K said:


> I truly believe its all a scam, but im going to whip up a batch of the home made stuff. I forget who posted this, so i cant give them credit but heres the instructions.
> 
> Ingredients for Scent Killer:
> 
> ...


I do a modification of this recipe with no issues!


----------



## porkchopsandwic (Feb 17, 2006)

i use hunter's specialty and dead down wind. I am trying the dead down wind lotion that I used last year but I wonder if there is a self life for it?


----------



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

Earth scents work ok early to mask, not eliminate scent. I would not use it when the temperature drops. Can't say that I've ever smelt dirt when temp is cold temps, not natural to a deers keen sense of smell. something to keep in mind


----------



## b_vanfossen (Dec 5, 2008)

just purchased a scent smoker- very happy with it. No experience with it in the woods yet- but I really like the premise.


----------



## mountaineer2314 (Sep 15, 2009)

I used to hunt with a guy who used Tink's 69 like it was cologne. He stunk all season and I am still waiting to read about him in the paper getting raped by a buck.


----------



## Brett K (Jan 9, 2007)

I used Primos Silver XP Earth blend last year. Never again! I got winded more than any other product I ever tried.


----------



## Big Dale (Sep 23, 2009)

I just bought some silver xp, because so many of you liked it, and also it was on sale at Gander Mountain for like 12 bucks....so Ill let you know what I think


----------



## smokinjoess (Aug 23, 2009)

B-G-K said:


> I truly believe its all a scam, but im going to whip up a batch of the home made stuff. I forget who posted this, so i cant give them credit but heres the instructions.
> 
> Ingredients for Scent Killer:
> 
> ...


I use the same home made spray, I'll have to try the wipes, thanks!


----------



## b_vanfossen (Dec 5, 2008)

smokinjoess said:


> I use the same home made spray, I'll have to try the wipes, thanks!


what's the need for the scentless shampoo ingredient?


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

DDW for sure :darkbeer:


----------



## Idaho Elk (May 9, 2014)

There are scent eliminators and scent masking agents. You should ask yourself what is it you are looking to do. Most products are masking agents that cover the scent for a short period of time before the scent/odor returns. You should also know that most of the products on the market have a 12 month shelf life, and this starts the day it is manufactured. So how long did it sit in the warehouse before being shipped and how long it was on the retail shelf before purchasing? We all get hooked by stellar marketing and buy what is hyped up at the time. There is one product that has a infinite shelf life, will never go bad. I have been using this product for over 8 years now and has eliminated any odor/scent I have sprayed in 15 minutes or less. From gasoline on my clothes to all hunting gear. This product will not leave the famous white ring produced by other manufacturers. I liked this product so much I purchased the company. Pro Guide Gold. 100% Environmentally friendly, a non-ocular and non-dermal irritant. Get in your mouth just drink water. Safe on any fabric, leather, animals and hunting gear. Check it out at http://www.odoreliminator1.com so good our troops are using it in the Middle East to remove odors from their body armor and bomb disposal suite.


----------



## Idaho Elk (May 9, 2014)

I agree DDW is way over rated. Has a 20 month shelf life.


----------



## hoyttech13 (Feb 3, 2010)

not sure exactly how it works on deer because im not a deer but I know for a fact that DDW will completely eliminate gasoline smell from your hands, I have done it before.....accidently spilled gas on my hands while clearing trails one summer then later that day went to hang cameras and noticed the gas smell, so I sprayed DDW on my hands for a last ditch effort, to my surprise that same day I had deer on trail cam......just my experience.......made me a believer


----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

Ever since i started using 3D Hunting Supply i haven't used scent elimination spray. Deer will actually come to you when they smell you! Flip the game on them! Have had many deer come in with their noses held high! Have had deer come in and walk circles around me then when they go to leave, they hit the trail i walked in on and walk right back to me!


----------



## Bowguy867 (Nov 6, 2014)

Best scent elimination is the wind blowing correctly


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

Deer dander!!


----------



## tmead (May 10, 2010)

rattlinman said:


> I'll try not to turn this into a long drawn out post...but I read some info on another post about a certain chemical being used in another product that was supposebly harmful and not to be sprayed on the skin......so I did a little research.
> 
> Dead Down Wind is the only product out there that is 100% ALL NATURAL, no harsh chemicals, no masking scents, just sound science.


Saying natural = safe is not science


----------



## Switchback29A1 (Aug 17, 2005)

i was a big fan of dead down wind for the last 2 years. But that 100% all natural does have a draw back...it goes bad. I noticed straight out of a brand new bottle i picked up smelled almost like windex. Open the lid and pour a little out, the stuff had a greenish tint. Someone told me it's made from potato protien and thats actually what goes bad. Ever since then i strictly only use the packs you mix up and make 16oz bottles with.


----------



## ctrupp (Feb 22, 2015)

I have used Dead Down Wind for a few years now and like it.


----------



## ricetime (Oct 15, 2008)

http://huntupwind.com/


----------



## muppetmower00 (Aug 25, 2010)

After the dog test outdoor life did im super skeptical. I still use it (dead down wind) but use cover scent way more and have had much better success.


----------



## woodshed (Jul 23, 2007)

I go to walmart and in the laundry detergent isle is a deodorizing spray a Mom would use to eliminate smell from houshold stuff. The bottle is three times bigger and it's like 4.50. Works great IMHO. I would never buy the what I thought was the "gimmicky" hunting spray because I'm too cheap. I tried it because it's cheap. I get busted much less because of it. 

You can play the wind all you want... sooner or later deer get downwind! At least where I hunt there are so many deer,,, they can be anywhere.

Woodshed


----------



## Lammas (Feb 11, 2014)

Smoke.......Nothing even comes close.


----------



## xforce pse (Mar 9, 2011)

tag


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

I use a mix of homemade (recipe here on AT) and Hunter's Specialty Fresh Earth. 

I have been very happy with the results.


----------

